# full cheek snaffle advice!



## Brimful of Asha (20 July 2012)

i was just wondering whether you could give me some advice on a bit; a full cheek snaffle. 

what sort of feel does this give you? would you recommend it for a horse that has a soft mouth and doesn't like it being nagged, also she can be quit strong but not massively and does lean a bit so basically would you recommend it? Her corners are a bit ragged when going round. And is it dressage legal? if i did try this bit which type would you recommend? 

i must add she is in a 3 ring gag on the 2nd ring! 

Any comments or suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## eventer131 (20 July 2012)

my horse is in a gag on the same ring as yours, and for dressage i use a hanging cheek snaffle as it gives you that little bit of poll pressure, it is almost like the snaffle ring of the gag if you get me, my horse is similar in that she leans on the bit and hates nagging but she is incredibly strong. you could also try a bit bank and give several a go before you splash out on a bit. also have your tried a neule shchule bit you can get them in all different types of snaffles. and finally a full cheek snaffle is dressage legal. 
hope this helps xx


----------



## Brimful of Asha (20 July 2012)

Yes i do get you! thank you, i have looked at a few of those web sites so i think i might try that with it being the summer hols now! might start doing a bit of dressage if this bit goes well


----------



## Wheels (20 July 2012)

Full cheeks are designed to help with steering as when you pull the right rein the left cheek will press against the side of the horses mouth. D ring sniffles will have a similar process and eggbutts too but with less effect, if you use fulmer loops on the bridle with a full cheek or fuller there will be a tiny amount of poll pressure


----------



## Wheels (20 July 2012)

Also wanted to add, hanging cheeks do not apply poll pressure. To do this there would need to be another ring below the level of the mouthpiece to act as a lever


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (21 July 2012)

If horse leans I'd leave the metal cheeks loose, not attached to bridle and choose a loose ring full cheek snaffle. This all means it will move in the mouth more, so they're less able to fix on it.They're dressage legal and good for strong horses, if you carry your hands closer than normal whilst asking for a downward transition you get a more defined bit aid. I'm guessing its because the cheeks squeeze the face a little. You can get the loose ring type in single jointed or French link.


----------



## niamh (21 July 2012)

I don't like them, but I'm virtually alone in this. I think it makes horses lean even more as they use the cheek rods as a lever if they feel like trouble. the very idea that somebody 50/70kg can suddenly shift a horse's (500/700 kg) neck through pressing a bit of metal near its very sensitive upper jaw is laughable to me  The horse will always win a tussle through sheer strength, and if he's in discomfort, his first reflex is to fight back the other way. This is why dressage is never about fighting.
On top of it all the upper cheek rod always gets jammed into the noseband and makes things worse.

I like the half-cheeks though, if you have a mad wild horse whose bit goes all through the mouth. But of course those are exclusively used in racing and tradition is everything, isn't it


----------



## eventer131 (21 July 2012)

Wheels said:



			Also wanted to add, hanging cheeks do not apply poll pressure. To do this there would need to be another ring below the level of the mouthpiece to act as a lever 

Click to expand...

not to be picky but as i said they do exert a little poll pressure 

http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/...ng_cheek_jointed_snaffle_mouth_bit-(411).aspx 

see the link


----------



## Keenjean (21 July 2012)

I think you'll find they don't exert poll pressure ... http://www.sustainabledressage.net/tack/bridle.php#loose-ring


----------



## niamh (22 July 2012)

Pixiepoo said:



			I think you'll find they don't exert poll pressure ... http://www.sustainabledressage.net/tack/bridle.php#loose-ring


Click to expand...

Greatest blog ever, that one. Should be compulsory reading, especially for the draw reins cowboys


----------



## Brimful of Asha (22 July 2012)

well, i went ahead and bought one and lets just say it's the best thing I've done for her so far! i actually have full control for once...  been jumping in it today and she was fantastic! would recommend this bit!


----------



## HLJ (12 October 2019)

Brimful of Asha said:



			well, i went ahead and bought one and lets just say it's the best thing I've done for her so far! i actually have full control for once...  been jumping in it today and she was fantastic! would recommend this bit! 

Click to expand...

Did you go with a full or half cheek...?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 October 2019)

Well I've got a French link snaffle with cheekpieces for my youngster, but it may be at some point we graduate to a "proper" ringed snaffle! 

No rush right now though; classic case of "if its not broke don't fix it".


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 October 2019)

This is a zombie thread, but I did start a more recent thread on cheeked snaffles earlier this summer.

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/fulmer-snaffle-alternatives-any-ideas.777625/

I ended up going for a fulmer with bit loops. The mare was happy without the bit loops, but I was worried that she would get a bit cheek hooked up on something. The loops do alter the angle of the bit in the mouth, but she doesnâ€™t seem to mind that. I also tried a hanging cheek and a Dee ring snaffle.


----------

